# Shell Growth



## zoogrl (Mar 23, 2011)

I took some pics of Betty's shell today, I am amazed at how much she's grown. I just wanted to get your thoughts on how her shell is looking. Thanks!
Here she is today




[/img]

Here she is back in July when I first got her home



[/img]


----------



## yagyujubei (Mar 23, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 23, 2011)

Such a pretty shell!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy cow! It doesn't even look like the same tortoise! Betty is just beautiful! I'm not familiar with that specie of tortoise, but to me she looks PERFECT!

Wait...Betty is a Russian?????

She doesn't look like a Russian at all. I thought she looked like a pancake. Are you sure she's Russian?


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW!!! That is the most unique Russian I have ever seen!!! She's stunning!
Where did you get her from?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes Betty is a Russian  Yvonne.

Danny


----------



## zoogrl (Mar 23, 2011)

I got her from Danny  She is for sure a Russian, a beautiful one. Thanks Katie! I'm glad she is looking good, she is growing so fast!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 23, 2011)

Danggg put me on the waiting list for a Danny-Russian 
I would love to see more pictures of her!


----------



## jeffyeh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## zoogrl (Mar 24, 2011)

Ask & you shall receive! Betty has her own album on facebook, so I will post the link & hopefully you can take a look! I've never done that before so let me know if it doesn't work for you. Enjoy! 

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=817424800&aid=192908


----------

